# Star Bottling Works



## Donas12 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thought I’d share a pic of my bottle from “Star Bottling Works” - Sudbury Ontario.
It’s 6.5 oz and I think from the 30-40s era.

A very weighty thick glassed bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice find, never seen that one.  Looks like it's an original design too, not one of the generic deco designs.


----------



## RCO (Dec 21, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Thought I’d share a pic of my bottle from “Star Bottling Works” - Sudbury Ontario.
> It’s 6.5 oz and I think from the 30-40s era.
> 
> A very weighty thick glassed bottle.



don't have that one but one that I find interesting ,  it seems to be the bottle design star used before they used an acl design later on 

I do have a 7 oz plain green ginger ale bottle from star bottling works ( found at a flea market in southern Ontario , never actually looked for bottles in Sudbury area ) , 

star  operated in Sudbury from the mid 20's to at least 1965 , so there is several different designs of bottles from them 

" star ginger ale " - Star Bottling Works - Sudbury Ont . contents 7 fl oz  " a star in any company "


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 21, 2020)

RCO said:


> don't have that one but one that I find interesting ,  it seems to be the bottle design star used before they used an acl design later on
> 
> I do have a 7 oz plain green ginger ale bottle from star bottling works ( found at a flea market in southern Ontario , never actually looked for bottles in Sudbury area ) ,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info RCO.  Would like to find some Acls from this bottler. It’s nice when the embossed designs get carried forward into the acl versions.


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 21, 2020)

Here’s a very similar design that I have in another bottle. It’s a “Howdy” from Albany NY.
Would be interesting to see what other bottlers used this design...


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 21, 2020)

I have four versions of I guess what we call a criss cross pattern. Two Howdy's, a Taylor and a Faust. The smaller Howdy is from the Stoecker Bottling Company of Manchester, Mo. and the others are all from the Howdy Bottling Co. of St. Louis.


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 21, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> I have four versions of I guess what we call a criss cross pattern. Two Howdy's, a Taylor and a Faust. The smaller Howdy is from the Stoecker Bottling Company of Manchester, Mo. and the others are all from the Howdy Bottling Co. of St. Louis.


Those are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## RCO (Dec 21, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Thanks for the info RCO.  Would like to find some Acls from this bottler. It’s nice when the embossed designs get carried forward into the acl versions.



was going to mention the similar looking howdy bottle , not sure what the connection is but design way too similar to not be related somehow 

don't really see acl's for star Sudbury much , is a yellow coloured label acl bottle that seems to be more common and online now and then , some of the others you don't see that often


----------

